# Flash Jerky, Sound missing



## jjthomas (Jan 8, 2010)

I installed flash following the handbook. I put the lines

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
```
in my  /etc/make.conf file before I started the process.

At first I had sound, but that no longer works. When I play videos they're jerky and sometimes just stop after several seconds. I rebooted FreeBSd and tried to play a youtube video and it was jerky and no sound.

I downloaded the video and it plays fine in Totem Movie Player, with sound.

XMMS plays streams fine as well.

I've searched through the forums and googled and from what I can tell, the videos should be playing without a problem. 

I just installed FreeBSD with just Full Binaries, doc and Kernel sources.  Then I updated ports (it said I was current) and installed everything from ports using portmaster.

uname -a: 

```
FreeBSD techno.027esc.net 8.0-RELEASE 
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Dec 29 06:25:46 PST 2009
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/TRANCE  i386
```


----------



## jjthomas (Jan 19, 2010)

I switched from gnome to the kde desktop.  I got smooth video but no sound.  I can play a streamed station in xmms, so I know my sound system is working.


----------



## adamk (Jan 19, 2010)

What is the output of `chroot /compat/linux ldd /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so` (either as root or with sudo)?

Adam


----------



## jjthomas (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for responding...  


```
techno# chroot /compat/linux ldd /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
/usr/bin/ldd: line 122: /dev/null: No such file or directory
ldd: /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so: No such file or directory

techno# locate ldd
/usr/bin/ldd
/usr/compat/linux/usr/bin/ldd
/usr/compat/linux/usr/bin/lddlibc4
/usr/local/bin/scrollkeeper-rebuilddb
/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/doc/help/Catalogue/entries/cmolddig.html
/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/fonts/source/public/cm/olddig.mf
/usr/ports/archivers/dpkg/files/patch-scripts_dpkg-checkbuilddeps.pl
======/snip rest of /ust/ports output/======
/usr/share/man/man1/ldd.1.gz
/usr/src/usr.bin/ldd
/usr/src/usr.bin/ldd/Makefile
/usr/src/usr.bin/ldd/extern.h
/usr/src/usr.bin/ldd/ldd.1
/usr/src/usr.bin/ldd/ldd.c
/usr/src/usr.bin/ldd/sods.c

techno# locate libflashsupport.so
/usr/local/Adobe/Reader9/FRA/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/lib/libflashsupport.so
```

-JJ


----------



## adamk (Jan 24, 2010)

What version of flash do you have installed?

Adam


----------



## jjthomas (Jan 25, 2010)

I followed the stapes in the handbook: 
6.2.3 Firefox and MacromediaÂ® Flashâ„¢ Plugin

"The next step is to install the www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 port. This will install Flash 10.X, ..."

AFAIK I installed Flash 10,X.  Is there a way to check to be sure?

-JJ


----------



## adamk (Jan 25, 2010)

Well what's the output of 'pkg_info | grep flash' ?

Adam


----------



## jjthomas (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you. 


```
techno# pkg_info | grep flash
swfdec-gnome-2.26.0_1 Gtk flash player and thumbnailer
techno#
```

I don't think that is the correct version.  [CMD="techno# portmaster -D /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10"]resulted in:[/CMD]


```
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.

===>>> make failed for www/linux-f10-flashplugin10
===>>> Aborting update
```

I looked at the ports and it looks like the current version is:
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r42.

So my next step it to update the ports and then rerun portmaster?

I need to go to work, so I'll do this tomorrow when I get home.

Thank you again.

-JJ


----------

